# Frontpanel mit Power On/Reset



## Commander93 (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo ich bräuchte ein günstiges Frontpanel mit einem Power On Taster und einen Reset Taster, fals ihr so welche kennt gebt mir bitte bescheid. 
Einzige Plichtsachen sind 2 USB 3.0 und die erwähnten Taster mehr nicht. 
Brauchs für mein Projekt.

Mfg Commander93


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (14. Mai 2014)

Guckst du hier: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Multimedia Panel » Lian Li BZ-U08B Multi-Panel USB 3.0 - schwarz


----------



## Commander93 (14. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

Hier weiter unten gäbe fast alles


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2014)

Ich würd auf einen Reset-Taster verzichten, der macht keinen Sinn.
Durch längeres drücken auf den On/Off hat man genau so einen Reset.


----------



## fxler (14. Mai 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd auf einen Reset-Taster verzichten, der macht keinen Sinn.
> Durch längeres drücken auf den On/Off hat man genau so einen Reset.



Auf Jahre gesehen erhöht deine Weise,  den Verschleiß der Festplatte, denn bei deiner Art schaltet man den PC gewaltsam komplett aus,  somit auch den Lesekopf,  der jedesmal in die Parksituation geht, und sofort wieder raus muss, wenn man den PC danach wieder einschaltet.  Das hat man bei einem Reset Knopf nicht. 
Wie gesagt auf Jahre gesehen halt.


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2014)

Es geht um die Einsparung des Reset-Knopfes, nicht darum den Rechner jedesmal damit auszuschalten.


----------



## Commander93 (14. Mai 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd auf einen Reset-Taster verzichten, der macht keinen Sinn.
> Durch längeres drücken auf den On/Off hat man genau so einen Reset.


 
Welches Panel würdest du dann empfehlen?

Hab mir das angeschaut was mir ja volkommen reicht:

Den Reset Taster kann ich ja genauso als Power Taster hernehmen.

Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 Kit Komplett-PC Zubehör schwarz von Zalman http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BCFVT70/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_z51Ctb1VMZ8FV


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2014)

Ich würd so was nehmen:
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Schalter & Taster » DimasTech Vandalismusschalter/-taster 16mm - Silverline - blau
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Schalter & Taster » DimasTech Verbindungskabel für Schalter/Taster - 600mm


----------

